# E50?



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

What is the E50? Am I missing something obvious here?:dunno:

I saw a complete car body covered in white plastic that said "E50 Indien" on the side of it. Car from India or destined for Inida??


----------



## Edev (Nov 24, 2007)

i googled e50..then bmw e50. its a nokia phone. probably just advertising it.


----------

